# Kids confronting the OM/OW?



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone had their kid(s) confront the OM/OW? (Assuming their teenagers/young adults). How did it end up?

I'm interested in seeing how the kids handle this.

Edit: After seeing the responses, I realized I asked the question the wrong way. What I meant was, did the kids confront the OM/OW themselves WITHOUT parental consent because sometimes kids find out about affairs. (Ex: Facebook message)


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I have no experience with this. 
However I would not recommend it. Om/ow clearly has an impaired moral compass and I would not want om/ow spewing their dribble at my kids. You cannot predict how om/ow will respond and I advise against putting a kid in that position. 

I want my kids doing healthier things than wasting air and thought on om/ow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

OP, you are very curious are you working on research or something?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

mablenc said:


> OP, you are very curious are you working on research or something?


Are we a class project, or something? And I raise this as a serious question.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, he is a curious guy...


----------



## Rushwater (Feb 11, 2013)

MattMatt said:


> Are we a class project, or something? And I raise this as a serious question.


I'm wondering if this person is the same person from two weeks ago, who stated that they were "researching" for a book.


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

aug said:


> Well, he is a curious guy...


Haha thank you!

& no you guys are not a class project. No one here is going to be mentioned in a presentation or a paper. (And no I'm not the person "researching" for a book). Relax guys. :rofl:

For those of you who don't know why I came to TAM in the first place, I had a high school friend who's mother cheated on his father, and after that I began to notice how common infidelity is and why people do it. I know when kids are affected by infidelity (especially kids and young adults), they tend to do something rebellious. For example, my friend stole weed from his mother's boyfriend. On the other hand, I'm curious to how my friend handled the situation. Of course, it is not my purpose to ask him stuff like that cause it's not any of my business.

But as you may have already figured out, I'm just *curious*.

Edit: I'm one of those people who asks lots of questions so don't bash me for that please.


----------



## loopy lu (Oct 30, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend it....you never know how crazy the ow/OM is. My father in law cheated.... OW thought the best way to engaged the children was to find their email address and email them all the love emails they had sent to each other. No kid needs to see that. 

From my own personal experience, it sucks to have the OW justify the affair by telling you how much your father loves her and her children.


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Whoops! I think I asked this question wrong.

What I meant was, did the kids confront the OM/OW themselves WITHOUT parental consent.


----------



## OnMyOwnat50 (Jan 28, 2013)

Three years ago when the OW first entered our lives, one of my daughters (then 18 and 21) tried to contact her via Facebook. The OW blocked her. After 16-mo reconciliation attempt, I left my H about 13 months ago. H went after the OW again and she left her husband and three sons for him. Daughters want absolutely nothing to do with her and won't be around their dad when she is around. The youngest (now 21) has said if OW shows up unexpectedly at a family event on their dad's side, she would punch her in the face and walk out.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

My youngest son (25 at the time) was going to confront the XOM in late 2011 early 2012. One of his friends contacted me. My son was going to be violent. I had to intervene and tell him to stand down. My son is not a violent person but his mother's affair set him off.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I was just curious why you are so curious. You seem to have a profound sense of thoughts.


----------

